# need to drill a hole thru brick for water line ext.



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

DC I need to drill a hole thru a brick want to run a water line to the main going to the Hot water heater. The house sit on the gound on top of a concrete slab. Want to run a line from there, out 175 feet to the shop. I will probable use plastic pipe like the one run from the meter box to the house then go copper up out of the ground like they did woth the house. I do know that the depth of the line is 18 inches as the city requires. How would be the best way to make the hole thru the brick. ???

PS. You guys know what that machine is call that look like a chainsaw blade that digs the ditch hold, don't want to be enbaressed when I go down to the rental place to rent one. Hehehehehe ????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You need a hammer drill for the brick/concrete. They can be rented.

I would hire out the job of a trench that long.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Where are you drilling brick?? Are you drilling through the block foundation??

Remember, you have to protect the water lines from freezing. Entry into the house will have to be 18" below ground......slab will need to be cut to bring the water line up into the meter area. Or......you will need to use "heat tape" and wrap the water line with insulation if it is above ground (like they do with mobile homes). 

What you are looking for is a "Trencher" and can be rented......last time I rented something like that it was $300 a day....and you have to pick it up and take it back......fill it with fuel, etc. Might check prices to have it done.......and don't forget to have the underground utilities traced out and marked. Call before you dig!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

How big a hole in the brick? Water line so I assume 1" or less. A good regular drill with a masonry bit should work. A hammer drill will do the job faster and might be a better choice if you have hard brick. The also make nice carbide hole saws for this purpose that will nicely go through brick and block to make bigger holes.

Trencher as SABL said... also known by the commercial brand name Ditch Witch.


----------

